# [2009 NBA Playoffs 2nd Round Game 4] Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[1-2]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Sunday, 5/10
3:30 PM ET
ABC*​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Must win, just like every other game.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Absolutely a must win game.

The Rockets need to match the Lakers intensity without turning the ball over. Game 2 has fired LA up way more than Houston, now they need to match that while playing smarter.

They can't turn the ball over like they have and win the game. They also need to stop forcing shots and making stupid plays.

They NEED AB to outplay who ever starts at PG for the Lakers. Farmar outplayed Ab in game 3. Scola also needs to play better. He seems intimidated by Odom.

The Rockets just need to step up. It's what the playoffs are about. We'll see if they are able to.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Nvm


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Season is on the line here. Do we want it or not!?


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Cornholio said:


> *Yao Update*
> 
> 
> 
> http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700036754


:sad: They just announced during the Cavs vs. Hawks game that Yao's season is over. With Yao and Mutumbo out, we now have no center at all.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

So far so good.:woot:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm proud of our guys.:10:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

IN ROCKETS WE BELIEVE.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

AB just lightning it up!:woot:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

mtlk said:


> AB just lightning it up!:woot:


The Rockets A.B. The Lakers A.B. is playing like dung.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

lakeshows said:


> Absolutely a must win game.
> 
> The Rockets need to match the Lakers intensity without turning the ball over. Game 2 has fired LA up way more than Houston, now they need to match that while playing smarter.
> 
> ...


Intensity: check
Playing smarter: check (more assists than turn overs)
AB playing better and outplaying Lakers pg: check
Scola playing better: check

:10:

unfortunately no Yao, but I won't give up on my team because they don't give up on me!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

E.S.P.N.'s horrid coverage continues. Mike Breen just said that Kobe Bryant has scored over 30 points and shot over 50 percent for the last five games. The first game of the series he shot 14 for 31 which is obviously not 50 percent.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Battier still playing hard.:sfight:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

YES,WE WIN.:champagne:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Words can express how proud I am of the way we came out and fought hard, gave 100% effort, AND played smart.

We had every reason to come out, bend over, and drop our draws for them.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Houston winning without T-Mac and Yao, also Artest going 4-19.mg:

*Never underestimate the heart of a champion.*


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

We need to come out with the same focus and energy to start game 5. The Laker players are soft and will fold. They've proven that at times. Also they showed the stat in this game that in the Rockets 10 playoff games so far the team that has lead after the 1st quarter is 10-0. A strong start is key.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man this team made me proud again. Just when you think all hope is lost, we come out and show true heart.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Words can express how proud I am of the way we came out and fought hard, gave 100% effort, AND played smart.


Right there with you Spiff! Amazing game and effort from this team. Scary thing is that this team still has a shot to win the series.

I think it's safe to assume Brooks won't go off for 34 again but, Scola and Artest didn't have great offensive nights in game 4. IF Brooks can give you at least 20, Battier anywhere from 12 to 15, and both Scola and Artest scoring 20 or more each we have an excellent shot at stealing game 5 in LA! :evil:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 99, Los Angeles Lakers 87 (series tied, 2-2)*
> 
> When you don't respect your opponent, I don't care how talented you are, you're going to be in trouble. You might not lose, but you'll dig yourself a hole that'll eventually be pretty hard to climb out of.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------

